

Flipboard for Iphone fails to handle high load demand on launch - murki
https://twitter.com/#!/Flipboard/status/144439680581107713

======
murki
They've been updating their status with some more info their blog as well:
[http://inside.flipboard.com/2011/12/07/the-power-of-
flipboar...](http://inside.flipboard.com/2011/12/07/the-power-of-flipboard-in-
your-pocket/)

